
Twitter is replacing its head of product again - ALee
http://www.recode.net/2016/6/6/11873278/twitter-head-of-product-replaced-jeff-seibert
======
JBReefer
Why can't Twitter get it together? They seem so much less relevant than they
once were, and so toxic

